# What does your grocery store charge for beef liver?



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I never paid much attention, but we are short on money and the freezer is getting empty. I went shopping at the local discount place and liver is $2.49 a pound! Is it that much in most stores?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what it is over here. 

I can find beef kidney for 1.44$ at foodmaxx. Chicken liver is 1.29$ usually. Sometimes it's 0.99$.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Too bad that guy hasn't called me with more meat. I'd gladly give you half of whatever I get.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We buy ours by the pack usually at walmart. A pack has like four slices of liver for about $2.52. It might be a pound, I haven't ever looked, I just know we need it so I get it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that beef liver is under $2 a pound here. I know that I can get chicken liver for .69 a pound but I am not sure Lola will eat them. I have her eating beef liver now after much trauma and am actually going to try the chicken liver again tonight.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I think that beef liver is under $2 a pound here. I know that I can get chicken liver for .69 a pound but I am not sure Lola will eat them. I have her eating beef liver now after much trauma and am actually going to try the chicken liver again tonight.


Ours love beef liver, but not chicken liver either. I have to go the way of the "shove" with them on that.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny you ask,,,i just picked up 40 pounds= $40.00.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

just pulled out the freezer to look for you...$1.39 per lb for beef liver and chicken (which I haven't even bothered to feed) $1.75 per lb


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Beef liver from the grocery store is about $2.50. I feed pork liver and pork kidney from our Asian grocery store. They are about 1.64 a lb. Since I feed beef heart and lots of red meat I am fine feeding pork organs.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Beef liver is universally loved in our home, by the dogs. lol. Not us. 

Chicken liver Toby eats, as he eats anything. Tuffy refused it last time. He has never refused beef liver. The chicken liver just seems a little slimier. Could be a texture thing in part.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Man. I pay a high premium for the livers I buy. I don't even want to admit how much I pay, but it's because I refuse to feed organs that aren't from pastured/ grass fed animals. That is one thing I will not budge on.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

have you checked out local butchers ? I can't say what they are in the grocery store around here because I only buy from the meat market I use and they charge .99 lb. The other liver I feed is free because my husband hunts.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Too bad that guy hasn't called me with more meat. I'd gladly give you half of whatever I get.


Aww..thanks.I should be ok. I didn't get a weekday off this month to go to Sacramento. I dipped in to the money I set aside out of every check for my big order. I got some chicken and pork to hold everyone over.

I guess my store prices aren't that high. I just never really payed attention.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I can get beef liver $1.79/lb which is weird because everything else beef is super expensive!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Beef liver at Safeway in Wa state is usually around 1.74/lb I haven't checked anywhere else yet.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I should probably start buying it in bulk, but I hate handling it. The little tubs make it way less icky.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

For beef liver, I usually find it around $1.99/lb, and on occasion when it goes on sale, around $0.89/lb.
For some reason, pork liver is more expensive around here and never goes on sale.


----------

